# Aeropress help



## Beatski

This morning I have used my aeropress for the first time.... I have used my new pores ceramic grinder on the second click setting, i bought jailbreak hasbean coffee, I was hoping to get the crema as I was depressing the aeropress, I didn't get that, the coffee is still great, but I had visions of the cream dripping through as it does on the YouTube video I have been watching.... Is it the grind? Have I set it too fine? What else can I try? Cheers in advance folks

Beatski

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MartinB

I've never had crema from the Aeropress, more of a bloom to be honest. What method are you using, standard, inverted or other?


----------



## garydyke1

Youre more likely to obtain crema with a metal filter disk, rather than the paper filters (complete guess here)....but the aero is never going to be anywhere near 8-9 BAR regardless


----------



## MWJB

Getting any froth out of the Aeropress requires pressing all the water through the grinds, there are varying opinions on whether this is ideal...there are successful recipes that do and those that don't. But this froth isn't really "crema".

You could try transferring the Aeropress brew to a pre-heated french press/milk frother (I really don't fancy the idea of pressing directly into a flimsy glass French press/frother!), plunging and see if you can generate some froth that way? Bialetti used a variation on this method with one of their moka pots.

Personally, aesthetically pleasing as crema is, I don't take it to be a sole indicator of a great tasting coffee.


----------



## chimpsinties

You don't tend to get anything like crema from an AeroPress with either metal or paper filters. You're not making espresso so why would you expect it? You might get a bit of something that looks a bit light but it's not crema.

Just enjoy the smoothness and clarity of the brew and don't worry about it.

What method are you using by the way? I hope you're not following the instruction manual that came with it?


----------



## garydyke1

Crema is rubbish afterall ; )

The taste of crema by itself is not pleasant most of the time


----------



## RoloD

When espresso machines were first invented in Italy they had to apologise for the crema - people thought it was some sort of scum. That's why they invented the term 'crema', to make it sound positive. As Gary said, it doesn't actually taste nice.


----------



## Beatski

I am using the method that was shown on the video link below. This link was given by MikeHagg some time ago i am sure... I think the method that is being used is the Inverted method? If you look on the video she has managed to produce some nice cream that i was hoping to imitate.






The quality of the coffee i had was great... im really happy with it. Is 2 clicks on the grinder about correct for this brew method?


----------



## garydyke1

The fresher the coffee the more potential for crema


----------



## Beatski

The coffee was roasted by Mr Hasbean on 29th August, i grind manually before i brew.....

thought it may have been done with the grind....


----------



## MikeHag

I'm guessing her coffee (in the video) contains a large proportion of robusta, which it is said produces more crema.


----------



## Earlepap

You can use pretty much any grind size, changing other variables along with it to match. You'll never get an espresso out of the aeropress - it's nuts that they were ever sold saying that they could. You can make a concentrate to drink, or then water down but most people use them to make a single cup of brewed coffee. One of the things I love about it is the versatility of cup profiles you can make with it.

It's un-inverted in the video. Inverted is when you put the plunger in first, then flip it over. This allows you to steep the coffee without any dripping through for as long as you want. Then whenever you're ready you put the lid on, carefully clip it over and plunge.

As for the "crema", I personally avoid it. It's basically froth from the last part of the plunge where there is little water and it's being forced through the now tightly compacted grinds with some air. Can't say whether it tastes of anything, but to me would indicate bitterness since the last inch or so of the plunge - when it hisses - seems to violently draw a lot of over extracted flavours from the coffee.

That said, there's no right or wrong way. If you're getting something you like the taste of already, fantastic. You can experiment with different steep and plunge times, inversions, grind size, agitation, dose, temperatures - it'll all change the cup.

brewmethods.com and http://worldaeropresschampionship.wordpress.com/recipes/ have lots of recipes.


----------



## Beatski

Thanks folks, ill carry on experimenting, great link Earlpap


----------



## Milesy

Beatski said:


> I am using the method that was shown on the video link below. This link was given by MikeHagg some time ago i am sure... I think the method that is being used is the Inverted method? If you look on the video she has managed to produce some nice cream that i was hoping to imitate.


I wouldnt try and imitate that. I bet that is a horrible cup of coffee.


----------



## marbeaux

chimpsinties said:


> You don't tend to get anything like crema from an AeroPress with either metal or paper filters. You're not making espresso so why would you expect it? You might get a bit of something that looks a bit light but it's not crema.
> 
> Just enjoy the smoothness and clarity of the brew and don't worry about it.
> 
> What method are you using by the way? I hope you're not following the instruction manual that came with it?


So which instructions are better? Being new to this Europress lark also, perhaps you could give us more guidance please.


----------



## chimpsinties

Personally I do:

-Lay filter in cap and rinse with boiling water.

-Insert plunger a little bit and invert AeroPress

-Chuck the coffee in (I use 2 of my scoops not Aeropress scoopes ground on about macro 9 on the Vario)

-Make sure water is off the boil (I'll quite often pour boiling water into my mug then into the aeropress for this if I'm in a rush)

-Pour enough to wet all the grinds (about 1") and agitate them for about 10 secs.

-top up to the top slowly.

-leave to steep for about 30 secs.

-stick cap on and invert over mug.

-Give it a tap (you'll see the coffee shift about inside moving away from the filter).

-Press down really gently, basically hand weight pressure taking about 30 secs

-Depending if I feel like a more intense brew or not I might add some more hot water here to top it up.

-Enjoy!


----------



## MikeHag

I started looking at ways to get a good extraction with the AeroPress with a hand grinder in May 2011, documenting my findings in a couple of blog posts. The most recent one has a method I'd currently recommend, which (taking into account the recent announcement by Vince Fedele regarding immersion brewing) goes as follows:

16.1g coffee

Minimill setting 5. Quite Fine.

230g Water 95C, just off boil.

Inverted AeroPress.

Insert grinds. Half fill with water. Stir well to ensure pre-infusion. Fill to 230g (to the rim).

Stir left, right, left, right at 30secs, 1min, 2min, 3min. Fit the filter. NB - Steep Time could range anywhere from 1 minute to up to 4 minutes. I suggest a 2 minute brew time and then a 30 second plunge, and on subsequent brews either increase or decrease the time if it tastes too weak or too strong

But as with all brewing advice, it is never going to apply to your own unique circumstances. Your water is different. Your stirring technique will be different. Your grinder is set to a slightly different grind. Your water temperature could be slightly different. Your beans will be a different age, or a completely different bean, so wil extract differently. So use all brewing advice with caution, and tweak it until it works for you.. especially if it is advice or a video that was produced some time ago. Things change fast in the world of coffee!!

http://haggieslab.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/aeropress-with-hario-mini-mill-hand.html

http://haggieslab.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/aeropress-hario-mini-mill-grinder-and.html


----------



## garydyke1

Mike comparing your own findings - James Bailey's performance in the Worlds, how do you think he achieved a good extraction with a coarser grind & no stirring? Water maybe ?


----------



## MikeHag

1. In my blog post I was using a hario mini-mill whereas he was using a Tanzania







This is the biggest factor.

2. Yeah, water. As I mention in the blog, I later changed to water with chemistry closer to SCAA guidelines and the extraction yield rose quite a lot.

3. Did he achieve a good extraction?


----------



## MWJB

James did a swirl to ensure all the grounds were wet, there was a long steep time (4 min, sink crust....then let sit for a further minute, so what 5:30 total brew time?), plus it looked like he didn't press all the liquid through the grinds? This last bit doesn't really have any bearing on extraction yield per se, but would affect the strength of the resulting brew (this with the custom filter may have bolstered the body of the brew, so even if it was technically on the low/under side - we have to assume from the result it was at least "adequate" - it may not be perceived as such). He did also mention optimising the water.


----------



## marbeaux

Two questions:-

1. How do we novices determine whether the extraction has been good?

2. If my Aeropress leaks water through the filter too quickly, does that indicate that the grind should be finer?

So far I have made two brews with the Aeropress and yes I made some mistakes but both brews compared favourably to my best pour overs using the same beans.


----------



## garydyke1

1. In my blog post I was using a hario mini-mill whereas he was using a Tanzania Good point, his grind would have been very uniform, yours comparitively full of fines..

2. Yeah, water. I hate water , I think you just have to work with what you have ...you're almost dialling in against the water as much as the coffee!

3. Did he achieve a good extraction? I would hope he achieved a good extraction, wouldnt he have taken a sample for analysis when doing a trial run??


----------



## garydyke1

MWJB said:


> James did a swirl to ensure all the grounds were wet, there was a long steep time (4 min, sink crust....then let sit for a further minute, so what 5:30 total brew time?), plus it looked like he didn't press all the liquid through the grinds? This last bit doesn't really have any bearing on extraction yield per se, but would affect the strength of the resulting brew (this with the custom filter may have bolstered the body of the brew, so even if it was technically on the low/under side - we have to assume from the result it was at least "adequate" - it may not be perceived as such). He did also mention optimising the water.


There was a lot of focus on the filter material, nylon from memory. More variables to play with : )


----------



## garydyke1

marbeaux said:


> Two questions:-
> 
> 1. How do we novices determine whether the extraction has been good?
> 
> 2. If my Aeropress leaks water through the filter too quickly, does that indicate that the grind should be finer?
> 
> So far I have made two brews with the Aeropress and yes I made some mistakes but both brews compared favourably to my best pour overs using the same beans.


1. Taste, tweek, repeat

2. Try Inverted method?


----------



## MikeHag

garydyke1 said:


> 2. Yeah, water. I hate water , I think you just have to work with what you have ...you're almost dialling in against the water as much as the coffee!


Absolutely right in my view. Someone once said to me that water is a blank canvas. In my experience it's more like a bloody Jackson Pollack!!


----------



## Earlepap

marbeaux said:


> 1. How do we novices determine whether the extraction has been good?


As a rule of thumb if it tastes weak/bland/sour it's under extracted, if it's bitter it's over extracted. Trouble is that with the inherent un-uniformity of home grinders, some of the grinds will be under, some over. You're kind of aiming for an average I guess. It's easy to make a bland brew that still has hints of bitterness. At least I find it so.

I find it worthwhile "calibrating" my taste buds once every so often by going to somewhere for a really well made brew. I've had bags of beans that I've initially thought crap before, then had the same bean made for me and been blown away.


----------



## MWJB

Earlepap wrote: "As a rule of thumb if it tastes weak/bland/sour it's under extracted, ..."

I think this highlight what can be counter-intuative when discussing extraction yield. Weakness, specifically, can happen at any yield theoretically, as can being overly strong/pungent. In fact, with some brew methods you are just as likely to make a weak & overextracted cup (espresso run too long). E.g this morning I made a pour over with some Old Java...it was a shade under, too coarse, ran a little too fast, but final brew strength was 7.29%, stronger than my target of 7% (6% starting brew ratio)...I say it was underextracted because of the hints of green tree bark/citrus pith/bile (otherwise, it was quit nice considering...), suggesting that the grounds & water were either not in contact long enough, or the water wasn't hot enough, or the grind fine enough, or bad pour technique, or ...all of the previous ;-) Grinding finer would likely aid a more complete extraction, slowing things down & getting to the sugars and balancing out the flavours better?

If coffee is just too strong it can be diluted to taste (not so easy if weak, maybe drop an espresso shot in it?). But if it is under or over, diluting it just makes it weaker, but still under/over.

Earlepap wrote: "It's easy to make a bland brew that still has hints of bitterness. At least I find it so." Would this not suggest weak & overextracted?

"1. How do we novices determine whether the extraction has been good?" I'd say worry more about getting the strength/intensity to your liking, then fine tune from there, erring on the side of strong (especially with the Aeropress) can give you wiggle room to dilute later...as long as you can avoid the bitterness (specifically) during actual extraction. If you dilute down and the taste remains bitter, you have overextracted. Remember that the numbers (18-22% ideal ext. yield +/-?%) came after the sensory feedback as to where coffee typically tastes best, people weren't told to like coffee in this range, or even necessarily aware of the significance of yield...most laypeople predominently assess coffee within the parameters of "weak & strong" - extraction has a bearing on this, of course, but it's more evidence that something may have gone wrong, in a diagnostic sense?


----------



## Earlepap

I did say rule of thumb :

I think that wildly varying particle size - when using a coarse, long steep method - often results in a mix of under and over extraction rather than just a weak, over extracted brew.

Someone said earlier that giving advice and linking instructions is academic as everyone's water is different, not to mention all the other variables - grinders etc. I've followed trusted guides to the letter before that have resulted in crap cups: I put that down to these variables and my ability, rather than just writing it off entirely. Just trying to give some general tips. Experimentation is key!


----------



## MWJB

"I did say rule of thumb :

Wouldn't most good extractions be a mix of under & later components of the brew? I mean, once the under extracted components are in there, surely you can only balance them against the later components in the extraction? (Question, not an assertion)


----------



## Earlepap

I didn't mean to sound harsh - I even put a sad face smiley in there! Stupid internet, I think there's some wires crossed.

All I know is that I've made some coarse grind, inverted aeropress' (aeropressi?) that have tasted like some grinds have under extracted, and some have over, with seemingly very few in that sweet spot. I've put this down to my grinder being a fines monster, and there not being long enough steep or enough agitation for the coarse particles. I could very well be wrong of course.


----------



## MWJB

"I didn't mean to sound harsh" No worries 

Ha ha, yes what is the plural of Aeropresseses?... Is a female Aeropresser an Aeropressatrix? ;-)


----------



## marbeaux

So, a repeat of my earlier question. if the water drips through the filter too quickly does that mean I should grind finer? this would make the press very hard to achieve. I know this is a general question but just exactly how much water escapes before you press?


----------



## chimpsinties

I think it just drips with the filter paper and that's life. Making the grinds finer won't stop it, like you said, it'll probably just make it impossible to press.

What's your problem with the inverted method? That way zero dripping.


----------



## Earlepap

Putting the plunger in while you wait before plunging will slow the dripping a lot.


----------



## ECA

The inverted method is by far the best way to deal with this Ive found. I tried all sorts of other options, from changing the grind to using different filters but there just always seems to be a drip.


----------



## marbeaux

Those Brewmethods recipes are all very different. Anybody care to recommend which one to try?

An easy one of course which will produce a decent brew. Yes, I know about water, beans etc and need some encouragement at the moment:waiting:!


----------



## MWJB

Non inverted, medium grind (maybe 8-9 on a Porlex - don't quite know how this will translate to your Kyocera, if in doubt go on the fine side). Water at 95C.

Bloom with a little over twice the weight of grinds. Discard run off. Now add the expected beverage weight plus 10% in water (say you are using a 14g dose, this would equate to a ~200g drink (7% final ratio) at regular SCAE 60g/l starting brew ratio, so add 220g water). Stir for 10 seconds and let the Aeropress drip in to a cup/mug. This may take 5 mins...maybe more, if worried about overextraction lift off the Aeropress whilst dripping and taste the liquor with a spoon, stop if you think you are getting to much weak, bitter liquid.

I usually stop the brew whilst here is some liquid around the grinds. I only use the plunger to squeeze out excess water before dumping the puck at clean out.

That's about as easy as it gets ;-)


----------



## chimpsinties

That's in interesting technique. Certainly a good way not to apply any pressure.


----------



## fatboyslim

That is indeed a very interesting way to use an aeropress.

I want to try and use a similar technique to Dose Espresso on Long Lane.

James used around 1 minute 15 second steep on a very fine grind then plunged.

No inversion. Pretty darn tasty!

Pretty large volume of water for the bloom also.


----------



## garydyke1

My method of blooming has changed of late and im getting better results in the cup.

Previously - equal weight of water to grinds + 30 seconds + keep run off

Now - double weight of water to grinds + 50-60 seconds + discard run off

Try a side-by-side taste test, its interesting


----------



## chimpsinties

Sorry for being dumb, "Run off"???


----------



## fatboyslim

Any drops that drip through filter during bloom period.


----------



## MWJB

Chimpsinties wrote: "Sorry for being dumb, "Run off"???"

Not dumb at all, not sure that this term has, or ever will, be accepted in the "coffee glossary" as yet ;-) I just mean, when blooming with ~twice the weight of the grinds, don't keep any of the liquor that runs off during the blooming phase, discard it & only keep what is issued in the brew proper.


----------



## chimpsinties

Cheers guys, Makes me wish I'd brought my AeroPress in with me today so I can try this.

I've kind of fallen out of love with it recently but I think it was due to a not so great bag of coffee (Kenya Peaberry from RaveCoffee) as I've just opened a different new bag today and it's awesome.


----------



## chimpsinties

MWJB said:


> Non inverted, medium grind (maybe 8-9 on a Porlex - don't quite know how this will translate to your Kyocera, if in doubt go on the fine side). Water at 95C.
> 
> Bloom with a little over twice the weight of grinds. Discard run off. Now add the expected beverage weight plus 10% in water (say you are using a 14g dose, this would equate to a ~200g drink (7% final ratio) at regular SCAE 60g/l starting brew ratio, so add 220g water). Stir for 10 seconds and let the Aeropress drip in to a cup/mug. This may take 5 mins...maybe more, if worried about overextraction lift off the Aeropress whilst dripping and taste the liquor with a spoon, stop if you think you are getting to much weak, bitter liquid.
> 
> I usually stop the brew whilst here is some liquid around the grinds. I only use the plunger to squeeze out excess water before dumping the puck at clean out.
> 
> That's about as easy as it gets ;-)


This has now become me new goto AeroPress method. Very nice indeed. Although today I left it dripping a bit long as I'd walked off and forgot about it. Tomorrow I'll keep a closer eye on it.


----------



## marbeaux

Thanks MWJB. About half the water drips out before I get the plunger inserted so I guess this is not unlike my pourover brews which I make often. I have been using lower tempratures and will try to follow your suggestion more precisely. Would still like to hear opinions on the best Brewmethods Champions recipe?


----------



## garydyke1

I had a stunning cup of inverted aeropress coffee yesterday at work, it was so tasty I almost couldnt concentrate on the meeting I was in. Sweetness and acidity high-fiving each other in my mouth!

Has Bean El Salv Finca Loma La Gloria.

12.7g / Porlex 'standard setting for work but 1 click finer'

starting water temp 90-92 ish ?

approx 60ml added slapdash from a mug for the bloom, 40 seconds

approx 160ml added slapdash from a mug from high above the aero, this agitated nicely.

left to steep for 4 mins, crust then broken with a knife

cap on, flipped onto cup and plunged for 25 seconds, stopping short of hiss

end result approx 210ml

A ''that smells nice'' was obtained from a non coffee lover , which is always a bonus. The cup had the faintest taint of paper (always a problem for me), but nowhere near as pronounced as when I try and replicate at home. The water at work seems to suit brewed coffee down the ground, albiet at an unstable temperature which seems to vary every time i measure from the 'hot water point' in drinks area


----------



## chimpsinties

What do you think paper tastes like? I can't say I've ever noticed it myself. Can you liken it to anything else?


----------



## garydyke1

chimpsinties said:


> What do you think paper tastes like? I can't say I've ever noticed it myself. Can you liken it to anything else?


Take an aeropress filter , pour boiling water on it then (the gross bit) suck it.

If it doesnt taste 'papery' please let me know where you sourced your filters from!


----------



## chimpsinties

garydyke1 said:


> Take an aeropress filter , pour boiling water on it then (the gross bit) suck it.
> 
> If it doesnt taste 'papery' please let me know where you sourced your filters from!


Nips off to try this...


----------



## fatboyslim

so get the able metal filters?

I'm thinking about getting one of these myself but can't decide between the normal and the fine one.


----------



## chimpsinties

I can honestly say that I cannot taste anything. I just tried it. I have the standard paper filters that come with the AeroPress.

I think when I make my afternoon brew I'll try pouring more water through a filter into a cup then have a plain cup of hot water and see if I can tell the difference. I'm suspecting that I won't be able to.

Maybe it's your super power Gary?


----------



## chimpsinties

I've got one of those metal filters fatboy but I kind of fell out of love with it. I found the holes got blocked up and forced me to put too much pressure on the plunge. I prefer the resistance of the paper ones myself and as I obviously can't taste the paper, yay me!


----------



## Earlepap

I've never had an issue with paper taste from the Aeropress filters either. The V60 however..... Perhaps it's variations in packs like Outlaw has talked about with Chemex filters.

The new S-filters for the Aeropress seem to be receiving favourable reviews. Minimal resistance, but plenty of gunk removed apparently. I'm still waiting on my to be delivered.


----------



## garydyke1

Earlepap said:


> Perhaps it's variations in packs like Outlaw has talked about with Chemex filters.
> 
> .


I think this could be at play here. Im on my 2nd pack of these aeropress filters and never noticed this taste in the pack I had previously.

Conversely I have never tasted an issue with my V60 Hario white papers


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> so get the able metal filters?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of these myself but can't decide between the normal and the fine one.


There are a few on the market, would like some verbatim from you lot on here before I take the plunge (excuse the pun) ; )


----------



## marbeaux

Sorry for a rather late reply. Due to lack of time I have been buying my iced coffee from a local coffee stall. Two days ago I decided to make a pour over which was my first failure for many months. So this gave me the incentive to try the Europress again.

Previous attempts had resulted in "nothing special" coffee. This time I decided to follow the inverted recipe of garydyke taking care to get it more or less correct. Thanks Gary, my brew wasn't exactly made by God but it was pretty good:act-up:


----------

